# Trying to find....



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

Hi Marimar
My friend lives in Alex, ill PM him on facebook and ask 


marimar said:


> Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

marimar said:


> Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


Have you tried the Biblioteca Alexandrina? Not sure about the magazines and newspapers, but they'll have books.

In Cairo I used to buy my books from the AUC, so you could also try the schools' or unversities' libraries. But, again, not sure about the newspapers and magazines. I personally just keep updated online.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

marimar said:


> Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


Hi 

There's a bookstore called Diwan which sells English language books - it seems to have a branch in Alexandria - Visit Us | Diwan Bookstore


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

Marimar I got this reply from my friend who lives in Alex
tell ur friend to go to RAML STATION (in arabic mahatet elraml) saad zaghlol street ask for DAR EL MA'AREF FOR BOOKS it is very famous place for books and in this street some small shops sell english newspaper if ur friend can't find it let me know and i can with him to show him this area
Hope this is of some help to you


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

There's a few places but it can be a bit hit and miss in what they have not to mention it can be a little costy. 

There's a book stall in the City centre (the mall where Carrefour is) and they sell english books. It's right beside Costas.

Also there's another in San Steffano mall I think floor 2 where the mall expands out (near elevator).

And there is OR use to be a book shop in an area called Bokla which isn't to far from Roushdy on the tramline. 

Forgive me for not remembering the names of the places but at least 2 of them are in malls where your likely to frequent! Not to mention the Carrefour in Alex's sometimes have a few good english ones to!!

Edit: I am not sure why I am convinced of this (maybe I am wrong) but the one in the city centre links to the main shop I knew of in Bokla, maybe worth asking and I think they were called American books (something like this!! Please don't hold it against me if I've remembered wrong!.. Sadly I use to buy books from Alfa Market which has since left Alex's)


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Just thought of another idea Marimar an old friend of mine use to be able to get books and DvDs from the British council (or they knew of where) where it was like a lending scheme. It's in the street behind the British Embassy up the hill in Roushdy next door to the British School. 

Also a ladies club that use to meet on a Monday morning at the Porteguese Club use to have a lend/swap book thing on the go too. I heard this meeting no longer happens but maybe if you were to go to the Porteguese Club in Roushdy they can give you more information as to where they all go now or something. No harm in asking! This place is near the bottom of Kafu Abou Street going into a side road that runs behind the fruit shop and it's about halfway along.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with pole_mistress

*In Raml station you have:*

1) BOOKS: Dar el Maaref (a shop between Delices Patisserie & The Brazillian Coffee Shop). It is in fact a very big store owned by a Copt (The guy must be in his 80s). It is almost a tradition, folks go in to buy their books, then hang out in one of the cafes of saad zaghloul street.

2) PAPERS & MAGAZINES: Outside of Delices and Trainon there are 2 street newspaper sellers. They tend to cater to tourists but have outrageous prices. The street seller outside Trianon has a wider selection but his prices are a rip-off.

*In Fouad Street*
1) PAPERS & MAGAZINES: Foaud street is perpendicular to another street that has all the cultural centers (Russian, German, and the old location of the British). On the side of Foad street, you'll find a street seller who has a similar selection to the street sellers of saad zaghloul.

2) BOOKS: Further down the street (closer to sisosteris street) you'll find several bookstores, one which was opened a few months ago called "el Ahram Bookstore."


----------



## scorpmoh123 (Jun 5, 2011)

*hello , i am an Alexandrian guy*

Hi
i am 35 old guy live in Alexandria and i think i know some book shops that sell English books and news papers, it is okay if u like to call me so we could meet and take you there , it is for free..
i just like to help forigners in Alexandria





marimar said:


> Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

scorpmoh123 said:


> Hi
> i am 35 old guy live in Alexandria and i think i know some book shops that sell English books and news papers, it is okay if u like to call me so we could meet and take you there , it is for free..
> i just like to help forigners in Alexandria




:ban:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

marimar said:


> Hi, I know there's not many members here living in Alexandria but for anyone who can help......does anyone know where I can buy English books, magazines and newspapers, not necessarily imported but just printed in English. I used to buy an Egyptian newspaper which was in English but need help to find. Thanks for any help.


 Why don't you invest in a Kindle from Amazon then you can choose which books you want to read....and then do as Sam does and read newspapers and mags online....think it will probably work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

> > hello , i am an Alexandrian guy
> > Hi
> > i am 35 old guy live in Alexandria and i think i know some book shops that sell English books and news papers, it is okay if u like to call me so we could meet and take you there , it is for free..
> > i just like to help forigners in Alexandria



I know just what my husband would reply to this guy!!!! :boxing: 
But thanks guys for all the suggestions, should be able to find something to keep me occupied.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> I know just what my husband would reply to this guy!!!! :boxing:
> But thanks guys for all the suggestions, should be able to find something to keep me occupied.


Sadly this is an ongoing problem on the forum but I tend to ban these chaps as the forum is not a pick up joint


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly this is an ongoing problem on the forum but I tend to ban these chaps as the forum is not a pick up joint


True.

But you have to admire their determination 

They'll get turned down 199 times out of 200 but they'll get lucky once with someone asking for help. This technique comes straight out of from the Horus book of seduction, and it does not include PMs


----------

